# Leg pain above the knee...any ideas?



## Tryxt (May 18, 2010)

I started riding again a few months back and have been loving every minute of it...except for this pain in my leg. The pain is about 3-4 inches above the knee (quadriceps tendon area?) and is primarily in my left leg, although the right does feel some of it too. I ride with my right leg forward. The pain happens mainly when I'm standing while descending and standing to pedal, but I do feel it in the same area when climbing (adjusting the seat and my foot placement on the pedals helps when climbing). Basically my leg kind of gives out and I'm forced to either stop, or sit.

At first I thought my muscles were not used to the motion and I just needed to give it some time; unfortunately, it's been 4 months where I ride 2 times a week and the pain just won't go away. Frankly, it could still be that, but I'm worried it could be something else (such as quadriceps tendonitis). I'm a physically fit 23 year old that is 5'10 and about 150lbs.

Any ideas would be much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## ireland57 (Sep 11, 2009)

It could any 60 of about 10,000 things.

You don't mention what speed, cadence, distance.....they all have a big bearing on how you go.

1. But get it checked out by a physio before any damage gets done.

2. Make sure you are fitted to the bike by someone who REALLY knows what they're doing.

3. I'm finding I need to do serious stretching (back and legs), strengthening (not in a gym; but using body weight - lunges, etc), core strength.

4. Build up slowly......shorter rides (until you get fitter/stronger), easy pedalling (until legs get stronger), eat and drink well, sit properly on the bike.

I also ice, massage (with Nurofen gel or similar) and elevate my worse knee and use a compression bandage overnight. The latter helps more than the rest and usually my knee is much better by morning.

Slow cadence pushing big gears can be devastating to knees and lower back.

Why do you ride with one leg forward?


----------



## Tryxt (May 18, 2010)

ireland57 said:


> It could any 60 of about 10,000 things.
> 
> You don't mention what speed, cadence, distance.....they all have a big bearing on how you go.
> 
> ...


The pain occurs within the first 5 minutes of descending, so I'm not maintaining a cadence, and I haven't really gone far. As for the other questions, I'll answer them in order. 
1) I intend to see a physiotherapist if the issue persists.

2) As I mentioned, it mainly happens when I'm descending; since I'm standing during that time, would bike fit play a key role?

3) I'm quite physically fit as I do go to the gym at least 2 times a week, bike and do martial arts. I stretch every time after, although I will try stretching on a daily basis and see if that does help.

4) Since it is within the first 5 minutes, I'm not sure if it's an endurance issue.

I ride with one leg forward (the right leg forward) while standing on a descend. The reason I mentioned that is because the issue is mainly in the left leg.

Really appreciate the feedback! Keep em coming :thumbsup:


----------

